# Air view thoughts



## MLP85 (Mar 12, 2012)

Anyone else noticing how at times it will open things in Web Page and application's randomly without contacting the screen?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R (Aug 6, 2011)

Haven't seen that problem yet.


----------



## GarfieldDC (Feb 7, 2012)

That is a problem with the SPen.. I had that with my Note II out of the box. Went to the service center and they repkaced the SPen and I havent faced the issue again.


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R (Aug 6, 2011)

GarfieldDC said:


> That is a problem with the SPen.. I had that with my Note II out of the box. Went to the service center and they repkaced the SPen and I havent faced the issue again.


Can you please go into detail into what "repacked the SPen" means? Because I am having the same problem as the OP and am wondering how I can fix it myself without going to a Samsung service center.


----------



## GarfieldDC (Feb 7, 2012)

DaRkL3AD3R said:


> Can you please go into detail into what "repacked the SPen" means? Because I am having the same problem as the OP and am wondering how I can fix it myself without going to a Samsung service center.


Ooops.. sorry. That was a typo.. I meant to say "replaced".

If you want to avoid having to go to the service center, maybe you could try this and see if it solves your issue..

http://smartphones.wonderhowto.com/how-to/adjust-your-samsung-galaxy-notes-s-pen-sensitivity-for-better-touch-response-0140084/


----------

